# vits to help sperm



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

my sister is goin thro secondary infertility. i can't remember all the vits i used to get dh to take.

any ideas?

i have posted this somwhere else but got no response


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi

I gave DH:

wellman tablets
zinc
vit c
korean ginseng
flaxseed
and he ate about 10 brazil nuts a day (they have selenium!)  

good luck to your sister!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

you can also try Vits for Men from Marilyn Glenville - purpose made sperm enhancing vits..... they are pricey but are available for men and women from her website (just put it into google and it will come up)

best of luck,
lol
Deborah
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed reference to a web site that is not suppoted by Fertility Friends


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

zinc and folic acid made a dramatic differnce for dp. Sperm had been swimming round in cirles, bless!!! After 3 months of those vits, they were "forward and progressive" ! Always helps for them to be swimming in the right direction!  

Good luck to your sister!

Love Cindersxxx


----------

